
Facebook Launches Video Device, Says Privacy Is 'Very, Very, Very Important' - stevewilhelm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-08/facebook-designs-video-device-to-be-as-un-creepy-as-possible
======
OptionX
This seems a phenomenally bad time for facebook to be pushing these devices. I
mean, someone in that company must have brought it up, they should listen to
that person.

